# Technical Personal Statement/CV



## jakeshurey22 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heyy. Can I just say, Im new to this forum and from first impressions, it seems amazing!

Right, well basically I live in the UK, so some people in the US might find this difficult to answer, I don't know.

Well I would like to apply to a university called LAMDA - London Academy of Music and Dramatic Art. This is a two year course covering everything from Lighting Design, First Aid, Scenic, Health and Safety, Flying and Sound. 

Entry into this university is though CV/Personal Statement and an Interview. Im not so concerned about the interview. Im more concerned about the Personal Statement and CV.

Now, to my question.
What would I need to include in the CV?
What would I need to include in the Personal Statement?
What layout/format would I use for them?

Thank-you so much in advanced.
Jake


----------



## Timmyp (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Jake, I've just applied to several drama schools for Stage Management/Technical Theatre courses. I had to write a Personal Statement and CV for all of them, it's a relatively simple task and is basically used to assess whether they want to interview you.

I'm assuming mine was pretty good as I got interviews for all of the schools I applied to and I've just accepted a place at Guildhall School of Music and Drama (Guildhall School of Music & Drama: Home).

Do you have msn or an e-mail address where we can converse in 'real-time' might make answering your questions a little easier. Would also be cool to talk to someone else applying for a similar course!! We can put the important bits back up on the forum to help others who may be in a similar situation. PM me for my msn address if you want to talk that way!

Tim


----------

